# عن الضيقات والتجارب - للقديس المتنيح القمص أثناسيوس السريانى



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يناير 2011)

*أقوال للقديس المتنيح القمص أثناسيوس السريانى (تنيح فى 19 أغسطس 1997)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

++ نبدأ سنة جديدة ، بالإحتمال ، الجدِّية ، تتميم القانون ، أقوال الآباء يومياً ، صلى ولا تمل .

++ النمو الروحى هو المواظبة على صلواتك .

++ إنسى اليوم اللى عدى ، فتتحول الأرض إلى سماء ثانية .

++ أسعد إنسان هو الذى يضع الموت أمامه ويستعد له ويسمع كلمة الله ويعمل بها .

++ لا تطلب الموت ، وأنت لم تتب .
++ لسَّه محتاج لوقت للجهاد والتوبة ، عاوز أقعد علشان أكمل التوبة وأجاهد .

++ الشيطان يحسد الإنسان ويبعده عن السعادة والفرح مع المسيح .
++ الشيطان يصعـَّب عليك الطريق .
++ حروب الشيطان : يسلَّط على الإنسان ناس تضايقه ، يدخله فى دايرة الأفكار التى لا تنتهى ، بناءً على قامته الروحية يظهر له وجهاً لوجه .


++ متخافش من المشاكل . ضع المشاكل أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح  هو يحلـَّها .
++ عند الخوف : إحفظنى يا رب ، لولا أن الرب ، رفعت عينى ، اللهم إلتفت إلى معونتى .
++ صلى مهما كانت الظروف ومهما كان التعب ، هذا دليل حبك لله .
++ قوة الله تكون معنا عندما نصلى . مثل الشهداء أثناء عذاباتهم ، وبولس وسيلا فى السجن .
++ المزامير مثل ذخيرة الجندى فى المعركة ، كلما زودنا منها نعمل لنا حصون قوية .

التجارب :-

++ قال الرب يسوع : من أراد أن يكون لى تلميذاً ، فليحمل صليبه ويتبعنى ، فلماذا تحزن عندما تُهان أو تُشتم أو يُساء معاملتك 
++ الله ممكن يسمح لك بضيق وتجارب وإهانات وظلم وإحتكاكات مع الآخرين ، لكى يعلمك الإحتمال ويكبـَّرك ويختبر محبتك له .
++ عندما يقول أحد كلمة صعبة ، خذها بمحبة لأن كل واحد له ضعفه ، أشكرك لأنك تأدبنى بهذه الكلمة .
++ صلى من أجل غيرك بمحبة لكى تأتى عليك البركات .
++ إلتمس الأعذار للآخرين ، كل واحد له ضعفه .

++ التجارب والضيقات لها بركة وتزكية أمام الله ولها إكليل .
++ التجارب تجعل الإنسان يرفع قلبه لله ويلتصق به .
++ النفس المجرَّبة جنة مغلقة يسكن فيها الرب يسوع .
++ طريق التجارب هو أقرب الطرق للوصول إلى الله .
++ السيد المسيح بيقول اللى عايز يشفنى لازم عن طريق التجارب والألام .
++ إذا أردت أن ترى المسيح فى التجارب والألم ، خذها بشكر .

++ الذى يحتمل التجربة بشكر ، يحوِّل الله حزنه إلى فرح ويرفع عنه التجربة فى الوقت المناسب ، بعدما يأخذ إكليلها .++ عندما رأى الله صبر وإحتمال الأنبا أنطونيوس ، رفع عنه التجارب .
++كل ما كان الطريق ضيقاً ، يصعد عقلك إلى فوق .
++ التجارب توقف الواحد على رجليه .
++ إن لم تمت حبة الحنط لا تنمو ، يجب أن تموت ذاتك .
++ مثل حبة الحنطة ، يـُطحن ويـُعجن ويُخبز ، ليكون خبزاً حلواً .
++ الطريق ضيق وكرب ولازم الواحد يسلك فيه بصلوات وإحتمال وصبر .
++ إحتمل الإهانات ، الذى يمشى مع المسيح يمشى وسط الشوك .
++ المفروض الإنسان يضع نفسه تحت كل الخليقة ، يعنى لو أهانك أحد لا تحزن .
++ الإهانات بركة ( قصة القديسة أناسيمون ) .
++ إن كنتم تحتملون التأديب يعاملكم الله كالبنين (عب12: 7) .
++ أشكرك على الضيقات والتجارب اللى قرَّبتنى إليك .

++ الذى يحب المسيح من كل قلبه تهون عليه حتى نفسه .
++ إذا أردت أن تنتصر فى التجارب ، إسلك بتواضع ، وعوِّد نفسك تقول : أخطيت سامحنى .
++ علاج الضيقات الكثيرة ، الوحيد ، هو الصلاة الدائمة .
++ لا تلجأ لإنسان بل لله .


++ إطلب الرب لكى يسندك فى آتون التجارب ، بدونى لا تقدرون أن تعملوا شيئاً ، إشكر الله الذى سمح لك بهذه التجارب لتكون لك عشرة قوية معه .
++ لو رأيت الملكوت يهون عليك كل تعب الأرض ، بدون ألم لا إكليل .

++ عندما يحاربك روح الضجر : صلى . وإذا قال الشيطان لك إن الله لا يسمع صلاتك وأنها مجرد أداء واجب ، فلا يهمك ، إثبت وإطرده بعلامة الصليب وصلاة ياربى يسوع .

++ لا شيئ يقدر أن يقف أمام رحمة الله ، ما دام يسوع معانا بالدنيا كلها .

++ إطلب الطلب ولا تتذمر إذا تأخر ، أحياناً الله يستنى حتى نستوى مثل الأكل ، قل لله أنا عاوزك إنت وبس .


++ وهل الحرب تنتهى 
++ بالجهاد يموت الإنسان عن العالم ، وبنعمة ربنا ينتصر على شهواته .


++ عشرة قوية مع المسيح هى سبب تقواه وينبوع قوته.
++ صلـِّى لكى يعطيك الله إحتمال أقوى وأشد .
++ إعطنى يا رب عشرة قوية معك وأن ألتصق بك مهما كانت الظروف والمتاعب ، وأن أسامح غيرى وأحتمله كما أنك تسامحنى وتحتملنى ، بشفاعة أمك العذراء مريم وجميع القديسين آمين .
++ إلجأ لله ، ولا تشتكى إلاَّ له ، تدرب على الحياة مع الله ، إجلس مع الله وهو يعزيك .
++ لو كل مشكلة أجرى لربنا ، تحصل علاقة جامدة بينى وبين ربنا .
++ اللى عاوز يحب ربنا ، يكلم ربنا كتير ، كل مشكلة أجرى لربنا أكلمه .


++ لتقتنى مخافة ربنا : خاف على زعل ربنا .
++ نقاوة القلب بالصلاة الدائمة والمزمور الخمسين ، ولا تنقد أحداً ، إنظر إلى الناس كقديسين ، لا تنقد ولا ترى عيوب أحد .
++ خد الشيئ الحسن من كل أحد ، إنظر إلى الناس حولك كملائكة ، لا تنظر إلى عيوب الناس لئلا تلتصق بك .
++ الأنبا أنطونيوس : إيـَّاك أن تعيب أحداً ، لئلا يبغض الله صلاتك .
++ لا تنتقد ، إصلح نفسك فقط .
++ إجعل كل واحد يباركك ، خذ الأمور بمحبة ، لا تسئ الظن ، الواحد ينسى الإساءة أحسن .
++ كن موضع راحة لكل أحد ، لكى تريح قلب المسيح .

++ لا تضيع وقتك فى الخصام والمشاكل والكلام .
++ إجعل كلامك مقدساً ، لأن روح الله يهرب من الأفكار الشريرة .
++ أهم تدريب هو الصمت .
++ الصمت يقود للصلاة الداخلية ، ما يسيبش مزاميره أبداً .


++ لا تدع القلق الخارجى يؤثر على هدوئك وسلامك الداخلى .
++ السيد المسيح قال لا تقلق قلوبكم ، إذا قلق الإنسان يصلى ويشغل نفسه بأى عمل ، وما يديش فرصة للقلق يتغلب عليه .
++ إتمام المشاغل بنشاط تسعد الإنسان ، المشاغل تسلية أو رياضة .

++ يقول القديس القوى الأنبا موسى : كن شجاعاً فى ضبط الأفكار لئلا تهزمك الأفكار.
++ لا ترد على الأفكار ، صلى ربنا يطردها عنك ، لا تخف من الأفكار ، كن قوياً ولا تنهزم منها .
++ لا تجادل الأفكار ، بل قـُل : لينتهرك الرب يا شيطان .
++ رأس الحكمة مخافة الله .

++ الرضى لمن يرضى ، لازم الواحد يصبر صبر طويل .
++ عش دائماً فى حياة شكر لله .
++ جهاد ، طاعة ، عدم إدانة .
++ تقبـَّل كل شيئ بهدوء وفرح وشكر وإحتمال .

++ الواحد يخاف من الخطية ويهرب منها كما يهرب من الحية .
++ نمسك فى المسيح بتاعنا وما نخليش أى حاجة تانية تشغل فكرنا ، نمسك فى يسوع وهو يسندنا ويحافظ علينا .
++ سمِّر محبتك يارب فى قلبى .

++ ضع يدك على المحراث ولا تنظر إلى الخلف .
++ الذى يخرج من أجل هدف سليم وهو المسيح ، فالمسيح لا يفرِّط فيه مهما مرَّ بفترات فتور روحى .
++ الذى يأخذ كل شيئ ببساطة وتواضع وشكر ، ينجح ويفوق الكثيرين .
++ لا تشفق على نفسك ، بل إرضى الرب من أول اليوم إلى آخره .
++ كن صعباً على نفسك ، لكى تستطيع أن تعيش فى هذه الحياة الصعبة .
++ الذى يأتى بسرعة يضيع بسرعة ، مثل اليقطينة ويونان ، إحتمل من أجل الفضيلة مثل نوح ، الذى إستمر يبنى الفلك وإحتمل الإهانات سنين كثيرة .
++ مكرس نفسه لله وما يسمحش لأى حاجة تشغله أو تبعده عن الله .​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

كلام معزي وجميل اوي

شكرا ليك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر أختى الحبيبة روز
ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوضك بكل خير وتعزية *ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## fullaty (8 يناير 2011)

*حلوة جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر أختى الحبيبة فيبى
ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك بكل النعمة


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

*شكرا
موضوع رااائع جداا
  سلام  الرب يسوع​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب النهيسى
ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك وخدمتك لمجد إسمه القدوس


----------



## happy angel (17 يناير 2011)

*احسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة" (يع 1: 2 )
تشكِّل التجارب تدريباً ضرورياً في حياتنا.
- إنها تؤهلنا لتعزية مَنْ يجتازون في ضيقات لتشجيعهم وذلك نجده في القول "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية الذي يعزينا في كل ضيقتنا حتى نستطيع أن نعزى الذين هم في كل ضيقة بالتعزية التي نتعزى نحن بها من الله" (2كو 1: 3 ، 4)
ميرسى مكرم موضوع معزى
ربا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر أختى الحبيبة هابى آنجيل
ربنا يسوع المسيح إله السلام والتعزية يبارك حياتك
ويعزى قلوبنا و قلوب كل أولاده وخصوصاً قلوب أهل شهدائه

ربنا يسوع المسيح يجعل تعزيته مثل سور وحصن حصين لنا جميعاً


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2011)

*+ الواحد يخاف من الخطية ويهرب منها كما يهرب من الحية .
++ نمسك فى المسيح بتاعنا وما نخليش أى حاجة تانية تشغل فكرنا ، نمسك فى يسوع وهو يسندنا ويحافظ علينا .
++ سمِّر محبتك يارب فى قلبى .
*
يا رب اجعلني ان لا اخافها 

اي الخطية..

ساعدني كي اكرهها

شكري اخي مكرم زكى شنودة


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

كلمات رااااااااائعه ومعبره

شكرا كتير ليك

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب كليمو
ربنا يسوع المسيح ينجينا ويسند ضعفنا
وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك لمجد إسمه القدوس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب كوكومان

ومعذرة عن عدم إنتباهى 

ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ببركة صلوات القديس العظيم القمص أثناسيوس السريانى

لمجد إسم الله القدوس


----------



## soso a (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كتيييييير على الموضوع 

فعلا احنا محتجين مواضيع معزيه 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مايو 2011)

ألف شكر أختى الحبيبة سوسو 

ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك بكل بركاته الغنية


----------

